# The NocturnElle makeup with a touch of Viva Glam



## poppy z (Jan 13, 2007)

It's my version of the nocturnelle makeup. I hope you'll like it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My tools
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I forgot my face brushes and the 266 )





my products:








pigment subtle
e/s shroom
e/s wait til dark
bobbie brown saphire shimmer eye liner gel
mascara rimmel extreme volume
blush creme Uncommon
MSF Shimpagne
l/l stripdown
l/s VG V
gloss VG V

warning !!!.... :lol!: me without makeup ( big smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





after foundation, studio finish concealor, powder, terracota n°1, fluidline dipdown + carbon on brows): it's better
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I put the UDPP and let's go:

1) with a crownbrush brush I put subtle pig on the eye area













2) I put shroom just under the brow line









3) with a makeup atelier brush (like mac 219) I apply wait til dark e/s in the crease 













4) with a brush like mac 224, I put again  wait til dark in crease and on outer et stretch













5) with my brush like mac 219 I apply wait til dark near the lashes line (big liner)









6) with 266, I apply eye liner gel BB saphire shimmer









7) with a thin eye liner brush , I apply wait til dark on lower lashes line













8) mascara rimmel extreme volume





















9) with 187 I apply blush creme Uncommon













10) again with 187, I put MSF Shimpagne on cheeks













11) stripdown l/l













12) with a lip pencil , I apply VG V l/s









13) and VG V l/g over it









and finish
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 I forget my accessory:

















 bonus: pictures of my Dita. My boyfriend offered me this book with beautiful pictures


----------



## nivea (Jan 13, 2007)

You're amazing!!
very beautiful,


----------



## Janice (Jan 13, 2007)

Wonderful tutorial!


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 13, 2007)

this was a great tutorial, and the colors look awesome on you

by the way, your eyebrows look good, i like the new shape!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 13, 2007)

Great tutorial and the end result is stunning!!


----------



## kchan99 (Jan 13, 2007)

Great tutorial!

Also thanks for showing a close up shot of your CD case palette. At what type of stores can I buy donut-shaped magnets?


----------



## poppy z (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kchan99* 

 
_Great tutorial!

Also thanks for showing a close up shot of your CD case palette. At what type of stores can I buy donut-shaped magnets?_

 
Thx
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't use magnet. It's just something I buy in a shop where you can find tools, nails...It's call "slice" and I use glue to fix it. Hope you will find...


----------



## user79 (Jan 13, 2007)

You did a great job, Poppy, the finished look is so nice. Is the Uncommon blushcreme a LE? If so....What collection did it come with?


----------



## poppy z (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_You did a great job, Poppy, the finished look is so nice. Is the Uncommon blushcreme a LE? If so....What collection did it come with?_

 
no, uncommon is perm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it's one of my favourite blushcreme. It will be perfect on you!


----------



## Caderas (Jan 13, 2007)

wow, that's gorgeous!  now i want Uncommon blush creme, yum!


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Jan 13, 2007)

You look gorgeous! That is a great turorial


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 13, 2007)

im so glad to see u posting ur tuts agian........ i missed them so much. the finished look was amazing


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 13, 2007)

so so pretty! please post more tut's


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 13, 2007)

wow very goof tutorial 
Thanks I must try this soon 
Very Pretty


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Jan 13, 2007)

beautiful!!! i was so excited when I saw that you posted this bc i love the fotd that you previously posted! Now I know what to do with wait til dark!!! thanks again!


----------



## n_c (Jan 13, 2007)

Great tut...you look good!


----------



## kelizabethk (Jan 13, 2007)

Great tut, you make it look so easy!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG I LOVEEEE this!!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## lipshock (Jan 13, 2007)

I love this tutorial.  The finished look is wonderful!  I also love the new look of your eyebrows.  It makes me want to try Dipdown fluidline and see what kind of results I get.  They probably wouldn't look as good as yours.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jan 13, 2007)

great tut i love how you apply your brows i will have to try that one day


----------



## mistella (Jan 13, 2007)

pretty!!!!


----------



## bli5s (Jan 14, 2007)

Oooohh...i love your blusher!! And ur features are amazing. absolutely to die for...


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 14, 2007)

*Simply beautiful Poppy, how nice your boyfriend got you Dita also!*


----------



## Femme (Jan 14, 2007)

amazing jobb..
subtle is an awsome color to usee


----------



## Jayne (Jan 14, 2007)

so beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that's one of my favourite look on you !!!! really !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you make me want uncommon


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 14, 2007)

You are absolutely stunning. Wonderful job


----------



## veilchen (Jan 14, 2007)

This is so so beautiful!! I got Wait till Dark but actually never used it, but I must try this tomorrow! Love the pics with the fan, so elegant!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 14, 2007)

sooo,pretty,i love it


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 14, 2007)

You have amazing eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for taking time to do such a  wonderful tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also thanks for sharing pics from your Dita book, she is sizzling HOT in those photos - I love her


----------



## theleopardcake (Jan 15, 2007)

you look AMAZING.


----------



## oddinary (Jan 15, 2007)

you're gorgeous!! i love the lips and cheeks especially 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very pretty!


----------



## adorkable (Jan 15, 2007)

That is such a nice look. I especially love the two pictures where you're applying blush.


----------



## makeupgal (Jan 15, 2007)

This is a GREAT tutorial.  These colors look so good on you.


----------



## stevoulina (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh my God what a great tutorial!!!! I'm gonna try it soon!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look so good in these colors girl!!


----------



## bloodclotheart (Jan 21, 2007)

mmm Dita.
Good look too though; hehe.


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 23, 2007)

very pretty!! i love this look!! eyes, cheeks, lips aaaaaaaaahhhhh their perfect


----------



## msmack (Jan 23, 2007)

fabulous! you look stunning!


----------



## Aureliphonics (Jan 25, 2007)

You're really great !!! Your tuts are always so nice !!!


----------

